# Opinions and help with Foison Vinyl Cutter C24



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi all, im after your opinions on the Foison Vinyl Cutter C24.
Is it a good make?
How much are they worth?
Do you own one?
What experiences have you faced? good/bad?
etc

Many thanks and i look forward to hearing from you! 

Kind regards,

Ryan


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have never heard of this brand of cutter, but I did find these two posts that migh help or you might want to PM one or two of the people that posted.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t71278.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t41547.html


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Foison is also the manufacturer of the Klic-N-Kut Maxx, Groove-E, ACS Eagle and Falcon. You can find out more about the performance of these machines in the Rhinestone section of this forum. I've been providing tech support for these cutters for a few years now and have had minimum problems with them compared to the Red Sail made cutters we previously sold and supported.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for the replies.

Is Foison a chinese import then?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, it is.


----------

